# Grief in V's?



## rudolph (Dec 14, 2013)

My 4 your old v dies suddenly this afternoon. We're getting a necropsy done, so I may have questions about that later. For now though, I just wanted to ask if I should be worried about my younger dog coping with the loss. She is 2.5 years and always had him for company while I've been at work. She's generally an independent type, but hasn't had a lot of experience totally alone...


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

That's awful. I'm so sorry!

I don't have much personal experience with grieving pets, but loss of appetite and lower energy levels are normal reactions. Really though, you have enough to worry about and she'll be just fine.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for your loss.
If your other dog starts acting down, take her for walks, or any place that allows dogs. It will be good for both of you.


----------



## rudolph (Dec 14, 2013)

Thanks guys, we do daily outings/activities and we'll try to keep our normal schedule as much as possible, apart from trying to be home a bit more the next couple days. She doesn't get regular playtime with other dogs usually though.

I don't need to be concerned about separation anxiety or destructive behaviors or anything?


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I have experienced lose of pet, with two... In my case, the survivor seemed to be quite aware that the other had transitioned. Our pup did show signs of melancholy and
would sometimes visit the place our deceased dog liked to lay or spend time. But I believe they do understand. Our pup didn't become anxious,or destructive... just needed a
bit more attention and cuddles, lots of love to get through the tough times. 
I'm so sorry you lost your pup, 4 years is very young.


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Is there a support group nearby, one that pets are at too?
Christmas is not just a time for overt rejoicing, but also, I believe a time to remind ourselves that we are never alone in times of sorrow. Please give your puppy and yourself hugs and whatever comforts you from me. My prayers will be on you and your family.

Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------

